# frontosa with n. brichardi & n. leleupi & possibly s



## Javed (Apr 25, 2007)

hello all

i have a tank size: (72" x 22" x 18") 130g (which also includes my sump water)

i am thinking of keeping 1 or 2 frontosa's with 4 neolamprologus birichardi and 4-6
neolamprologus leleupi and possibly with 2 Enantiopus melanogenys or 2 Xenotilapia ochrogenys.

will this work ?

my main fish that i must have is neolamprologus birichardi & neolamprologus leleupi as these have all ways been my favourites fish and kept in the past, the frontosa i have included is becuase i would like something that is a bit bigger in size and has nice a colour and shape
the Enantiopus melanogenys or Xenotilapia ochrogenys is the list as i want something a little diffrent and love the colour on them

the tank will be decorated with some rocks not many, more open space and a few plastic plants

i have moved away from keeping wild caught malawi cichlids mainly mbuna. which to be fair my tank was mixed with all sort of diffrent species, and some were to similar which caused big upset in the tank!

i was thinking of going into marines but its to much work for me i see my brother in his tank every few days doing some thing. i havent got that sort of time so i am going back to tanganyika cichlids and this time i want to get the ballance right,

can you guys help me out pls and what do you think

thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

The short answer is no. First off xenos and enants do best in schools (6-8 fish), but the neighborhood isn't going to be very friendly for them. Fronts like to eat anything they can fit in their mouths, and brichardi are mean- possibly mean enough to kill the fronts.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have done Frontosa and Leleupi in a similar sized tank with a pair of Julie Regani, and 2 Calvus.

I would suggest getting the Leleupi, Julies, and letting them grow and start pairing off. Then an adult pair of Calvus, Then 10 Frontosa and weed out the males for a breeding group of 1M, 4-5 F.

There is always a chance that the Fronts will eat the smller fish. but if you start with Juviniles and let them grow together, your odds are better.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Mostly agree with floridagirl, but I'd try to get the fronts in there before everything else pairs off, especially if you're getting young (1-2") fronts.


----------



## Javed (Apr 25, 2007)

ok thanks guys.

i think i will give this project a miss as like you guys said its not really going to work and its a risk that i will be taking.

im a little confused on what to keep to be perfectly honest.

i have kept tangs, (tank bred) mainly rock dwellers, i have kept wild caught malawi cichlids, loved them but too much aggresion and loosing fish becuase of it..

i think i defo want to go down the tanganyika root again but not really rock dwellers. i still want colourfull fish just like my wild caught malawi cichlids!

what can be kept with or what will work with Enantiopus melanogenys or Xenotilapia ochrogenys?

i also dont know wether i should create a new thread as this thread would be titled wrong as i have now decided not to keep fronts, brichardi,

what do you guys think?


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a tank a very similar size with adult fronts (1m:7f), 6 leleupi and 4 dubs (1m:3f). There are some rocks that the leleupi get under, but everything is harmonious. The leleupi and fronts look great together.

I used to have a pair of hecqui in there before the dubs. That worked to, but when I set up the tank a few years ago, I put the smaller fish in a couple of days before the fronts so they knew where the hide-outs were

Bruce


----------

